# Catégories de recherches limitées sur Apple tv2015



## stéphane83 (5 Novembre 2015)

Salut,
Utilisant par exemple Netflix j'ai téléchargé l'application sur le store de l'Apple TV 4.
Je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais je ne retrouve pas l'interface similaire : le plus ennuyeux étant l'absence de catégories de recherches de types comédies, enfants familles, ou autres...
J'ai remarqué que l'App Store de l'Apple TV 2015 était dépourvu de ces critères de recherches agacement.
Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à un réglage j'ai activé les restrictions pour certaines finctionalités mais je pense pas que cela vient de là.
Avez vos aussi remarqué cela ?


----------

